# Help! Teddy swallowed part of a jingle bell!



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Teddy had been mouthing the cat bell on his collar for some time, but he never seemed strong enough to crush the bell and release the metal ball inside. I noticed the damaged bell earlier and went to remove his collar. At this point, I THOUGHT I still heard the bell jingling. After I got the bell off the split ring connecting it to his collar, I realized that the ball inside was missing. I'm really unsure whether it fell out when I was removing the bell, or whether he swallowed it when he was chewing the bell. Needless to say, we won't be using cat bells anymore!

His stool has been somewhat loose (which could be from the hamburger and rice he got; sometimes the rice irritates his tummy) but no blood or mucus. He was gassier than normal tonight, though. What should I look for if he were to have a reaction to the metal in the bell, or an irritation of the GI tract from swallowing the ball inside the bell? I feel so worried! He's never swallowed anything like this. It's only ever been bugs and leaves!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Honestly, IMO, he should be just fine 

He should just poop it out without any problems! Good luck!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yep.. watch the poop


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

The problem with small animals ingesting metal is the toxic affects..say lead or cadium..they can be toxic. This small thing will probably pass through.

Rice doesn't usually irritate, his tummy gas is more likely from the hamburger.

I would not use bell or cat toy because the chi can chew---a very strong little jaw they have.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I don't have any "advice"... 
Just want to say that I hope Teddy will be okay


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, guys.  Still no sign of the ball. It's possible that I dropped it and can't find it. I just assumed that he swallowed it because he was the one who chewed the bell. I like the bell on his collar because it let's me know where he is so I don't accidentally step on him.. He likes to walk on my heels, silently.  any suggestions for a dog safe bell or other noise apparatus?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was going to mention what Rubia mentioned about the metal in the stomach. Hopefully it will pass quickly if not then I would make a vet appt.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope he feels better!!

Rice can irritate.. Daisy is allergic to dog food, grains anything not meaty she gets blood and mucus coming out her stools after loose stools for a few days!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I was going to mention what Rubia mentioned about the metal in the stomach. Hopefully it will pass quickly if not then I would make a vet appt.


Thanks for that....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hope he will be ok.  How about maybe him wearing a harness and you just buy a tiny bell at a craft store or something and tie it on the ring, somewhere his mouth cannot reach. Good Luck!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

You might get a 2 metal name badges and put them on his collar so they clang together. The rabies tags in our area are too big for Quigley. I also use a bell for him as well. Maggi has her name tag and rabies tag on. When she walks through the house I can hear her tags jingling.


----------

